

Network Effects (or, how to make it big on the internet) - paulitex
http://blog.matygo.com/post/6489386566/network-effects-or-how-to-make-it-big-on-the

======
paulitex
To be clear, I'm not saying there's anything _wrong_ with the SaaS approach -
a lot of value has been generated (and will continue to be generated) that
way. It's just that by taking the 'web as a distribution channel' approach
you're missing out on what - in my opinion - is the single most exciting thing
about the internet.

